# Karpfen im Kraut fangen?



## Mane12 (10. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte meine selbst erstellen Boilies mal in meinem Vereinsweiher ausprobieren.

Ich habe mir eine Stelle ausgesucht, an welcher die Karpfen ziemlich oft Springen.
Freitag möchte ich nun mal ausprobieren, ob dort was beißt.
Ich füttere nun von Montag bis Donnerstag jeweils 1,5 kg Red Spice Fish an. 
Das Problem bei dieser Stelle ist allerdings, dass sie ziemlich mit Kraut zugewachsen ist. 
Macht das was, wenn die Boilies im Kraut liegen? Finden die Karpfen die Boilies trotzdem, oder bleiben diese dort liegen und vergammeln?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Thecatfisch (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Karpfen im Kraut fangen?*



Mane12 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich möchte meine selbst erstellen Boilies mal in meinem Vereinsweiher ausprobieren.
> 
> ...



Einfache Frage=> EInfache Antwort: Ja sie finden Sie.
Das sie springen ist ein sicheres ( kein 100%tiges aber ein Sicheres) Zeichen dafür, das sie dort auch fressen.

Und die Murmeln sind ebenfalls gut.:m


----------



## Mane12 (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Karpfen im Kraut fangen?*

Danke! 

DAnn werde ich es mal probieren.
ICh habe eine STelle gefunden, dort kann ich hinauswerfen und ca. 3 MEter Schnur einholen, bis ich im Kraut hänge. Ich glaube aber, dass am Boden bestimmt Kraut ist, ist hier ein Pop Up nötig, oder kann man auch mit normalen Murmeln was fangen?

Viele Grüße


----------



## voller stiffel (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Karpfen im Kraut fangen?*

gruss
die karpfen finden deinen köder auch im kraut.
versuchs mit normalen boilies,und schwimmenden.
vieleicht deine angelboilies noch dippen dann klappt
schon mit dem wasserferkel,oder was.


----------



## Thecatfisch (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Karpfen im Kraut fangen?*



Stagger Lee schrieb:


> Kann mir gut vorstellen daß diese Anfütterei ganz schön ins Geld geht. Mo bis Do, das wären immerhin 6kg. Ich frage mich schon eine ganze Weile ob sich da der Aufwand überhaupt lohnt für "vielleicht" 1-2 Fische.



Wenn du mal hochrechnest,wieviel Zeug du investierst, um vlt auch mal zu blanken ... Dann denkste nochmal darüber nach und sagst dir, das will ich gar nicht wissen.#6#6


----------



## Siermann (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Karpfen im Kraut fangen?*

Wen manche Carphunter (mich einbezogen ) das Geld  das sie für Montagen , Ruten ,Rollen , Köder usw. ausgeben zusammenrechnen würde manchen schlecht werden .
Es ist ein Hobby und da sollte man nicht aufs Geld schauen(jedenfalls nicht so dolle)


----------



## Thecatfisch (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Karpfen im Kraut fangen?*



Siermann schrieb:


> Wen manche Carphunter (mich einbezogen ) das Geld  das sie für Montagen , Ruten ,Rollen , Köder usw. ausgeben zusammenrechnen würde manchen schlecht werden .
> Es ist ein Hobby und da sollte man nicht aufs Geld schauen(jedenfalls nicht so dolle)



da reist mal eben ne Montage mit Leadcore und Co ab, schon ist nen 10er weg...das ist krass wenn man darüber nachdenkt.
Aber  Ich ( und sehr sehr viele andere auch ) lieben ihr Hobby, bzw spezifisch das Karpfenangeln und sind bereit, diese Kosten in Kauf zu nehmen #6


----------



## DER SUPER ANGLER (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Karpfen im Kraut fangen?*

Und was noch dazu kommt, Karpfenangler kaufen sich nicht nur eine Rute und Rolle, sondern kaufen gleich alles doppelt weil man ja meistens mit zwei Ruten fischt. 

Das muss man ja auch noch bedenken, dass das ganz schön ins Geld geht. 

Aber wie schon gesagt, die meisten die ihr Hobby gern haben, sind bereit viel Geld zu investieren |rolleyes (Ich auch )

Manchmal glaub ich gar nicht wie schnell das Geld im Angelladen weg ist!!


----------



## Mane12 (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Karpfen im Kraut fangen?*

Hallo!

Danke für die Antworten.

Naja, so ist das jetz auch nicht, dass ich Unsummen für die Karpfenangelei raus werfe:

- Der Boiliemix für insgesamt 5 Tage anfüttern und fischen hat mich komplett mit Eier ca. 20 € gekostet.
- Ich wollte einfach mal eine neue Stelle ausprobieren. 
Das blöde ist heute (und wahrscheinlich auch morgen) dass es bei uns ca. alle 3 Stunden strahlender Sonnenschein ist und dann wieder 3 Stunden Sturm und starker Regen. Meint ihr, da kann man was gutes fangen?

Ich denk mir halt auch: Wenn ich morgen nicht den ganzen Tag beim Fischen bin, dass würde ich Abends mit meinen Kumpels um die Häuser ziehen und dort dann vielleicht 30 Euro verbraten. Da geh ich lieber zum Fischen, da hab ich mehr davon 
Aber ich finde, was es denn schöneres gibt, wenn man morgens um 5 Am Wasser ist und dann sieht wie die Natur erwacht und dann Mittag was schönes Grillt und dann Abend sieht, wie der Tag zu Ende geht 
Und wenn noch ein Karpfen beißt, dann is es natürlich gleich doppelt besser 

Viele Grüße


----------



## DER SUPER ANGLER (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Karpfen im Kraut fangen?*

Also Freunde von mir haben heute schon 3 Karpfen gefangen, ich weiß zwar nicht wie schwer aber halt 3.

So wie es aussieht geht heute doch was wenn auch schleppend#6


----------



## Freddy01 (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Karpfen im Kraut fangen?*

Hallöle,
gibt es denn eine bestimmte Methode im Kraut zu angeln oder gehört einfach eine Portion Glück dazu, nicht sein Haken zu verlieren.
Gruß Freddy


----------



## Karpfenpaule (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Karpfen im Kraut fangen?*

hi
also es gibt keine festgelegte methode....
aber einige tricks......
das wichtigste ist ja erstmal, dass die montage sauber am grund ankommt
also:
-kurzes vorfach
-langes anti-tangle
-wirbel ohne karabiner oder einen mit cone 
das funktioniert
ich kenn das problem nämlich von meinem vereinsgewässer auch


----------



## Knigge007 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Karpfen im Kraut fangen?*

Hi,

Leute ists in OPs Fall nicht besser er bindet seine Montage mit PVA Tape oder sonst was zusammen bzw macht das Rig so kurz wie möglich das diese Hängerfrei absinken kann,und am besten noch um den Haken so ein aufgeschäumtes Maisstärke Teil einpacken(was ich Tonnenweise von Verpackungsmaterial zuhause habe),das hier ist gemeint http://www.schellhammer-connection.de/


Nicht das Ihm die Montage nachher im Kraut hängen bleibt...egal ob durch die Schnur oder durch den Haken....


Aber bitte nicht erschlagen,ich habe noch von tuten und blasen keine Ahnung,das ist mir grad beim lesen gekommen,das wenn man im Kraut fischt doch einige Dinge beachten sollte,oder(gibt ja glaub auch extra Krautrigs/Montagen)?


----------



## colognecarp (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Karpfen im Kraut fangen?*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Leute ists in OPs Fall nicht besser er bindet seine Montage mit PVA Tape oder sonst was zusammen bzw macht das Rig so kurz wie möglich das diese Hängerfrei absinken kann,und am besten noch um den Haken so ein aufgeschäumtes Maisstärke Teil einpacken(was ich Tonnenweise von Verpackungsmaterial zuhause habe),das hier ist gemeint http://www.schellhammer-connection.de/
> 
> ...




Warum erschlagen, war doch ok, kann man ohne bedenken machen und ist sehr sinnvoll. Ich packe meine Montagen fast immer in einen Pvabügel, sicherer gehts eigentlich kaum, und ich hab Futter direkt am Haken


----------



## boarischahias (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Karpfen im Kraut fangen?*

Ich meine mich zu erinnern, in einer älteren Angelzeitschrift mal folgenden Tip gelesen zu haben.

Zwischen Hauptschnur und Vorfach ein (nicht ummanteltes) Stahlvorfach einbinden (so lang wie möglich - halt so, dass man noch auswerfen kann). Dies wirkt dann im Drill wie eine Sense und soll das Kraut abschneiden.

Ich habs selber aber noch nice probiert, wie gesagt, nur gelesen.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Wulf_p (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Karpfen im Kraut fangen?*



boarischahias schrieb:


> Dies wirkt dann im Drill wie eine Sense und soll das Kraut abschneiden.



... samt Flossen.


----------



## Knigge007 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Karpfen im Kraut fangen?*



colognecarp schrieb:


> Warum erschlagen, war doch ok, kann man ohne bedenken machen und ist sehr sinnvoll. Ich packe meine Montagen fast immer in einen Pvabügel, sicherer gehts eigentlich kaum, und ich hab Futter direkt am Haken




Jo habe letztens irgendwo gelesen das diese PVA bzw Maisstärken Chips sehr oft als Verpackunsgmaterial genutzt werden,und hatte noch ne Riesen Tüte davon da was ich schon entsorgen wollte,habe schnell nen Wassertest gemacht und siehe da die Grünen Chips sind solche aus Maisstärke,die hab ich mir schön raussortiert und habe wohl für das nächsten 2 Jahre Chips für Lau!

Wenn man se kauft kosten glaub 1L um die 4-5€,die 3 Tüten die ich aus meinem Verpackungsmaterial rausgezogen haben,haben so gesehen nen Wert von ca 20€.

*Da^^ist das Zeugs aufeinmal kein Cent mehr Wert,aber sobald andere nen Nutzen drauß ziehen können wirds zu abartigen Preisen verkauft,is echt die absolute Frechheit!


EDIT 

Hier habe ich gelesen das die im Verpackungsmaterial drin sind,da wird der Vorteil dieser Teile wenn man im Kraut fischt auch erwähnt.

http://www.carphunter.net/tippsundtricks/pop-up_foam.htm 
*


----------



## colognecarp (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Karpfen im Kraut fangen?*



boarischahias schrieb:


> Ich meine mich zu erinnern, in einer älteren Angelzeitschrift mal folgenden Tip gelesen zu haben.
> 
> Zwischen Hauptschnur und Vorfach ein (nicht ummanteltes) Stahlvorfach einbinden (so lang wie möglich - halt so, dass man noch auswerfen kann). Dies wirkt dann im Drill wie eine Sense und soll das Kraut abschneiden.
> 
> ...



Na also das geht ja echt garnicht, das Leadcor oder das Tube was sich zwischen Haubtschnur und Vorfach befindet ist auch dafür da den Fisch zu schutzen falls er mal an die Schnur kommt.
Sonst würde man dem Fisch ja alle Schuppen abziehen und ihn zum Nackedei machen.
Was da Stahl anrichtet möchte ich garnicht wissen !


----------



## Carphunter2401 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Karpfen im Kraut fangen?*

zwecks krautfischen: 

-einfachste methode, partickel,stippfutter füttern und die karpfen wühlen lassen 

-wen ein paar hunter dort fischen,karpfen drillen u.s.w wird das kraut weniger.

-mit nem rechen ,boot sich ein platzt frei machen.
- ne dünne geflochtene  schneidet beim drill das kraut auch gut weg


----------



## Andal (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Karpfen im Kraut fangen?*

Jetzt ist ja noch viel Zeit zum überlegen, bis das Kraut wieder hochkommt. In der Zwischenzeit könnt ihr ja mal bei youtube den Suchbegriff "Chris Yates" eingeben und euch ansehen, wie man an so urwüchsig verwachsenen Gewässern auch fischen kann. Besonders sehenswert ist auch der eingesprungene Drill von Bob James aus der Weide am Ufer. Legendär, muss man sich ansehen!


----------



## Knigge007 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Karpfen im Kraut fangen?*



Andal schrieb:


> "Chris Yates"Drill von Bob James aus der Weide am Ufer. Legendär, muss man sich ansehen!




Gibt nichts was du nicht weißt,lol#6


----------



## j4ni (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Karpfen im Kraut fangen?*

Moin,

eine dicke Monofile drückt das Kraut eher weg, als dass es das Kraut (/oder Flossen!) ab oder in dickere Äste einschneidet! Sieht ja auch nicht gerade schön aus so ein zersenstes Krautfeld und fällt bestimmt auch nicht sehr positiv auf "die Karpfenangler" zurück. Ausserdem schwimmt das Kraut dann überall im Wasser herum, verbreitet sich so deutlich besser und ihr habt das Zeug ständig in, auf und um die Schnurr! Also lieber die dicke Monoschlagschnur verwenden.
Bei uns am Teich nutze ich durchgehend eine 0,50er Mono. Das hat den Vorteil, dass der Schlagschnurknoten der auch gerne zur Krautfahne mutiert ebenfalls weg fällt, zusätzlich kann man in Verbindung mit einem monofilen Vorfach auch auf Tubes und ähnliches Verzichten - Wieder ein Krautbüschel weniger! Im Extremfall kann man auch anstelle eines Bleies eine Abreissleine und einen Stein (belastet das Gewässer weniger) verwenden. Mir reichen Safety Clips die gut arbeiten und das Blei zuverlässig loswerden wenn sie es müßen. 
Mit der Wurfweit kann ich mit der durchgehenden 50er sicherlich kaum einen beeindrucken, da ein Boot für den Krautdrill aber eh Pflicht sein sollte, stört mich das nicht weiter und beim Ablegen treffe ich die Krautlücke auch Plumsgenau 

Ach die Chris Yates Vogelscheuchen Anfüttertaktik am Redmire ist sicherlich auch nicht zu verachten, allerdings deutlich weniger aktiongeladen als der Eingesprungene Bob 

|wavey:


----------



## Knigge007 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Karpfen im Kraut fangen?*



j4ni schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> eine dicke Monofile drückt das Kraut eher weg,
> 
> |wavey:




|good:


----------



## Carphunter2401 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Karpfen im Kraut fangen?*

in kraut seen fischen eher weniger ,deswegen machst dir auch meistens keine feinde .

die hier geschilderten erfahrungen hab ich selber gesammelt


----------

